# Mi consigliate un libro?



## ranatan (31 Marzo 2010)

Ho appena finito di leggere "strane creature" di Tracy Chevalier. Mi è piaciuto davvero tanto.
Avete qualche altro titolo da consigliarmi? Qualche libro che vi ha appassionato.
Preferibilmente romanzi (non gialli, nè thriller e nemmeno fantascienza).

Grazie


----------



## Minerva (31 Marzo 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Ho appena finito di leggere "strane creature" di Tracy Chevalier. Mi è piaciuto davvero tanto.
> Avete qualche altro titolo da consigliarmi? Qualche libro che vi ha appassionato.
> Preferibilmente romanzi (non gialli, nè thriller e nemmeno fantascienza).
> 
> Grazie


l'ultimo libro che ho letto è stato "la rilegatrice di libri proibiti" di Belinda Starling, prima di questo "Venuto al Mondo" della Mazzantini


----------



## ranatan (31 Marzo 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> l'ultimo libro che ho letto è stato "la rilegatrice di libri proibiti" di Belinda Starling, prima di questo "Venuto al Mondo" della Mazzantini


Ho appena letto la trama "la rilegatrice di libri proibiti" sul web (quello della Mazzantini me l'hanno regalato un  mesetto fa ma chissà perchè non mi ispirava...).
Pare interessante, un libro con un'eroina femminile. 
Anche "strane creature" ha come protagoniste due donne e la loro forte e anticonvenzionale amicizia.


----------



## Minerva (31 Marzo 2010)

ora sto rileggendo il giocatore di dostoevskij


----------



## Lettrice (31 Marzo 2010)

Da poco (neanche troppo poco) ho letto "La vedova scalza" di Niffoi... bel libro


----------



## Lettrice (31 Marzo 2010)

Che genere ti piace?


----------



## ranatan (31 Marzo 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Che genere ti piace?


Quelli che avete elencato sono il mio genere.
Diciamo che amo moltissimo i vecchi autori, i libri dell'800 o primo 900.
Però adesso ho voglia di leggere autori moderni.
Se la storia è ambientata nel passato meglio ancora


----------



## ranatan (31 Marzo 2010)

Prima di "strane creature" avevo letto "la zia marchesa" della Agnello Hornby e mi era piaciuto. Però amo anche il genere ironico/amaro alla Hornby (di cui ho letto quasi tutto)


----------



## Mari' (31 Marzo 2010)

Tie', facile facile:

http://www.bol.it/libri/L-amore-vince-sempre/Silvio-Berlusconi/ea978880460187/

:cooldue: :rofl::rofl:


----------



## ranatan (31 Marzo 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Tie', facile facile:
> 
> http://www.bol.it/libri/L-amore-vince-sempre/Silvio-Berlusconi/ea978880460187/
> 
> :cooldue: :rofl::rofl:


 
Ma non c'è la faccina che vomita?
p.s. e c'è anche il prendi 3 paghi 2...


----------



## Mari' (31 Marzo 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Ma non c'è la faccina che vomita?
> p.s. e c'è anche il prendi 3 paghi 2...



eccola :bleah: :rofl::rofl:


----------



## lamerikano (31 Marzo 2010)

Le braci.

Di Sandor Marai.

Un capolavoro.


----------



## Fedifrago (31 Marzo 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Ho appena finito di leggere "strane creature" di Tracy Chevalier. Mi è piaciuto davvero tanto.
> Avete qualche altro titolo da consigliarmi? Qualche libro che vi ha appassionato.
> Preferibilmente romanzi (non gialli, nè thriller e nemmeno fantascienza).
> 
> Grazie


Di Chevalier Tracy hai già letto la ragazza con l'orecchino di perla? (molto meglio del film eh!)
 :up:


----------



## ranatan (2 Aprile 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Di Chevalier Tracy hai già letto la ragazza con l'orecchino di perla? (molto meglio del film eh!)
> :up:


 
Si, molto bello davvero! E' per quello che poi ho acquistato anche l'altro


----------



## ranatan (2 Aprile 2010)

lamerikano ha detto:


> Le braci.
> 
> Di Sandor Marai.
> 
> Un capolavoro.


L'avevo letto tempo fa.
Poi, sempre di Marai ho letto recentemente "la donna giusta", scritto davvero molto bene ma in alcuni punti l'ho trovato un pò noioso


----------



## lamerikano (2 Aprile 2010)

E allora ti consiglio la Scatola nera di Oz.


----------



## ranatan (2 Aprile 2010)

lamerikano ha detto:


> E allora ti consiglio la Scatola nera di Oz.


Di cosa parla?


----------



## lamerikano (2 Aprile 2010)

http://www.ibs.it/code/9788807817779/oz-amos/scatola-nera.html



sono troppo pigro per scivere... 

ps: il romanzo è comunque una vera perla.


----------



## ranatan (2 Aprile 2010)

lamerikano ha detto:


> http://www.ibs.it/code/9788807817779/oz-amos/scatola-nera.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Grassie!


----------



## Papero (2 Aprile 2010)

La solitudine dei numeri primi - Paolo Giordano







:up:


----------



## ranatan (2 Aprile 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> La solitudine dei numeri primi - Paolo Giordano
> 
> 
> 
> :up:


 
Letto e straletto! Bellissimo! Adesso traggono anche un film...


----------



## Papero (2 Aprile 2010)

allora metti questo in coda:

La Cattedrale del Mare di Ildefonso Falcones








E' bellissimo!

Qualcuno di voi l'ha letto?


----------



## Grande82 (2 Aprile 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> allora metti questo in coda:
> 
> La Cattedrale del Mare di Ildefonso Falcones
> 
> ...


 m'è piaciuto molto, sì.
parecchio sul filone de I pilastri della terra, ma meno descrittivo.


----------



## lamerikano (2 Aprile 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Grassie!


:up:

tra l'altro in coda a quel link trovi dei commenti. il mio è da 5!


----------

